# Accardo Bugs



## jblrail (Mar 31, 2005)

Since Accardo stopped its Baton Rouge production did anyone pickup the production of the bream bugs. Deadliest popper I ever used and we would buy an entire card of them. Starting to chase bream again on Conroe and would like to find those poppers or something close to it. Anyone have some info. Thank you for any input.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Go to breambugs.com

Pulitzer poppers are good

This is the best website I know for sunfish and bass flies


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Pultz poppers

Gotta luv autocorrect


----------



## jblrail (Mar 31, 2005)

flyfishingmike said:


> Pultz poppers
> 
> Gotta luv autocorrect


Mike
Thanks for the info. I will check them out. Weather permitting, I will be out there next week. Thanks, again.
jbl


----------

